# Stray Kitten Does not like my indoor cat



## Maya Flores (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello! I have a 1.5 or 2 year old cat named Zucchini who is an indoor only cat. Back in October I moved to a small house and found an adult Maine **** cat in the backyard. I'd feed it but it hated coming inside and would get aggressive with my cat so I'd let him out. I thought maybe he had a home at the apartments next door to me because he disappeared during the winter but reappeared around January. Anyways, that cat disappeared again this month but three days ago, a mini version of that cat was in my parking spot when I got home. Tiny but fluffy, the kitten was very hungry and howled until I brought out food. I think the neighborhood cat had a kitten, then something happened to the adult cat, now kitten has no parents and has been in my parking spot every morning before work and in the evening after work. I feed it, give it water, and I tried to bring it in twice. It hissed at my cat one day. I let it out. The next day, I put my cat in my bedroom, closed the door, then brought in kitten (nicknamed Lasagna) and had him hang out for a while. Eventually Lasagna realized there was a cat behind the closed door and stood by the door. I cracked the door open enough so he could see my cat, but not enough where either could run into the other room.
Lasagna went bonkers, hissing, arching his back, and eventually fleeing to the door. 

I let him out. This morning I went outside to feed him and he was there in my parking spot already. I'm worried nobody is taking care of Lasagna and that he is only eating when I wake up and get home. 

I'd like to bring lasagna indoors while I look for a permanent home for it, but I'm nervous about cat fights and resulting vet bills that might happen while I'm working.

Any ideas? Lasagna looks healthy but I doubt he's been to the vet ever. I was thinking about taking lasagna to the vet for, at the very least, rabies n flv vaccine. Probably won't happen until next paycheck in May though, so for now what should I do to take care of and find a home for ok lasagna? Thank you! I joined this forum back in 2016 when I first got zucchini my cat free off Craigslist, but I haven't posted in like over a year. Zucchini says hello fyi!


----------



## Maya Flores (Dec 30, 2016)

Pic of Lasagna from this morning.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Maya,

Gorgeous cat! From that pic, he actually looks quite big and well-fed, not like a stray hungry kitten, but maybe it's the angle. 

Good for you for taking care of him! But have you first checked around to see if he belongs to someone? There's a social networking site called nextdoor, and I often see posts about lost/found pets there. I saw a post by a kitty owner who was upset because someone had assumed her cat was a stray and was taking care of him - even though she let her kitty roam outside freely without a collar. :roll: But I was also surprised to see how many people volunteered to take in a stray cat or dog. So that might be worth pursuing. 

I wouldn't bring him inside without getting a thorough vet check-up first, even if it means waiting another couple of weeks. The last time I brought a stray in, she brought fleas with her, which my kitties then also got. I felt terrible. (Plus getting of the fleas was a nightmare.) I'm not sure I would do that again. And I was lucky that it was nothing worse. You don't want to risk Zucchini getting sick.


----------

